# Food Safety News Wed 1/22/2020



## daveomak.fs (Jan 22, 2020)

Food Safety News
Wed 1/22/2020 4:01 AM





Email not displaying properly?  View it in your browser. 





















* Study finds 9 of 13 beef plants sampled in Brazil were contaminated with Listeria*
By News Desk on Jan 22, 2020 12:05 am Researchers have estimated the prevalence of Listeria monocytogenes in beef from the Brazilian state of Mato Grosso, which is the largest producer and exporter of beef in the country. From 50 samples analyzed, Listeria spp. was isolated in 18 and Listeria monocytogenes was confirmed in six of them, according to the study published in the...  Continue Reading


* Researchers find spread of foodborne bacteria in seafood likely impacted by trade*
By News Desk on Jan 22, 2020 12:04 am A Centers for Disease Control and Prevention study has found that international trade of shellfish might be involved in the dispersal of Vibrio parahaemolyticus populations into the United States and Spain. The study found that severe weather, such as El Niño conditions in Peru, provide ideal conditions for the proliferation of Vibrio parahaemolyticus, Vibrio alginolyticus...  Continue Reading


* Dirty Dog in Seattle is latest mobile food vendor shut down by Public Health*
By News Desk on Jan 22, 2020 12:03 am The Dirty Dog, a mobile food vendor in Seattle, was closed by a Public Health food inspector on Jan. 18, because of several violations. The establishment will be reopened once an inspector confirms that these issues have been resolved: Lack of hot water at handwash sink Lack of handwashing Expired food worker card Inadequate equipment...  Continue Reading


* Five Star Food brand Sham Gardens Tahina recalled for salmonella contamination*
By News Desk on Jan 22, 2020 12:00 am Michigan’s Northern Fish Five Star Food Inc., located in Garden City, has recalled 100 cases of Excellent Tahina 800 g and 100 cases of Excellent Tahina 400 g in containers because it has the potential to be contaminated with Salmonella. No illnesses are yet associated with the Sham Gardens Tahini recall. The Michigan Department of...  Continue Reading


----------

